# Suche gute Kriegsfilm zum Thema 2WW



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

Kennst jemand gute Kriegsfilme übern zweiten Weltkrieg ?
Am besten auch mal aus der Sicht der Deutschen und nicht immer nur Amis Amis Amis ..


----------



## Opheliac (9. September 2009)

Stalingrad
Hunde wollt ihr ewig leben
Das Boot
Die Brücke von Arnheim
Steiner Das Eiserne Kreuz


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. September 2009)

Letters from Iwo Jima aus Sicht der _Japaner_


----------



## exa (9. September 2009)

also wenn deine Absicht ist etwas über den 2. Weltkrieg zu erfahren, dann ist das definitiv die falsche Methode...


----------



## Düsi 800 (9. September 2009)

Ein sehr guter Film meiner Meinung nach, bei dem man auch noch was lernt ist "Schindlers Liste"


----------



## boss3D (10. September 2009)

Der Untergang (2-Teiler) ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maschine311 (10. September 2009)

Die Brücke, alter Klassiker
Operation Walküre  "Stauffenberg"
Der längste Tag , alter Klassiker
Der Untergang


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (10. September 2009)

Einer kam durch ist ein guter Film


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2009)

Der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## Phil_5 (10. September 2009)

Der Pianist
Die Fälscher

Sind sehr gute Filme und geben eigentlich auch Anlass zum nachdenken - ist aber eher über Judenverfolgung und nicht vom Kampf an der Front.


----------



## troppa (10. September 2009)

Schindler's Liste - ein großartiger Liam Nesson in nem Spielberg Film.
Der Pianist - einen besseren Regisseur als Polnaski konnte man für den Film nicht finden.
Der Untergang - mit einem brillanten Bruno Ganz

Und mein persönlicher Lieblingskriegsfilm WW2: 

Duell - Enemy at the Gates - Jude Law + Joseph Fiennes vs. Ed Harris und das in nem Annaud in Stalingrad.

EDIT: Das Boot - Oscar - zu Recht!


----------



## INU.ID (10. September 2009)

Gesprengte Ketten

Das dreckige Dutzend


----------



## Opheliac (10. September 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Der Soldat James Ryan


 Find ich persönlich zu Amipatriotisch. Dann lieber Stalingrad.


----------



## Wendigo (16. September 2009)

Also was der WW1 angeht, da kann ich Im Westen nichts Neues empfehlen.

Hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit dem Thread zu tun, aber ist dennoch ein großartiger Film.
2 Versionen gibts von und ist aus der Sicht der Deutschen.


----------



## Maschine311 (16. September 2009)

Was ich dir auch empfehlen kann sind "Der Landser" Romane. Dort spiegeln sich in der Regel einzelschicksale der Soldaten an der Front wieder. Meist sind es wahre begebenheiten, von Leuten erzählt die dabei wahren. Einfach nur nüchtern erzählt ohne Patriotismuß ect.
Lese die immer in den Wartezimmer Arzt, Zug ect.
Da erfährst du ne Menge wie es den Leuten wirklich im Krieg erging!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (16. September 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Was ich dir auch empfehlen kann sind "Der Landser" Romane. Dort spiegeln sich in der Regel einzelschicksale der Soldaten an der Front wieder. Meist sind es wahre begebenheiten, von Leuten erzählt die dabei wahren. Einfach nur nüchtern erzählt ohne Patriotismuß ect.
> Lese die immer in den Wartezimmer Arzt, Zug ect.
> Da erfährst du ne Menge wie es den Leuten wirklich im Krieg erging!



Sorry, aber wenn du das wirklich glaubst...naja. Die Dinger werden immer wieder in solchen Threads empfohlen und auch noch als historisch akkurat eingestuft. 
Ich habe selber mal eins zu lesen (ging um die Schlacht im Kursker Frontbogen), einfach um da mal mitreden zu können und weil das Thema mir recht interessant erschien.
Abschließend kann ich zu diesen Dingern sagen, dass sie zur seichten, deutsch-patriotischen Unterhaltung auf der Toilette taugen (interessanter Weise liest auch du sie an belanglosen Orten  ) Jeder, der sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema 2.Wk. beschäftigt hat, wird mir da beipflichten. Bevor man behauptet, dass "Der Landser" Tatsachen wiedergeben würde, sollte man evtl. doch mal ein vernünftiges Buch eines Historikers zur Rate ziehen (Richard Overy sei hier genannt, der hat sich z.B. relativ ausführlich mit dem Krieg an der Ostfront beschäftigt).

@Topic:
Die Brücke von Arnheim
Die Brücke von Remagen

Früher gabs die ganzen alten Dinger auf Kabel 1, k.a. ob das immer noch so ist. Sollte es immer noch so sein, hast du da deine Kriegsfilme.
Gefragt hat er übrigens nach Kriegsfilmen, am Besten aus Sicht der Deutschen, nicht nach Antikriegsfilmen, zu denen ich z.B. "Das Boot" oder "Stalingrad" zählen würde (die übrigens beide auch den Krieg aus Sicht der Deutschen behandeln).


----------



## Ahab (16. September 2009)

nichtsdestotrotz: das boot, der pianist, der untergang. sind einfach ma ungeschönte filme, die sich an der realität orientieren.


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

Band of Brothers (10Teiler) aus sicht der amis

find ich persöhnlich garnicht schlecht


----------



## Ahab (16. September 2009)

ja naja er sucht ja filme aus sicht der deutschen


----------



## bingo88 (16. September 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> ja naja er sucht ja filme aus sicht der deutschen


Wozu James Ryan jetzt auch net unbedingt zählt ;o)


----------



## Maschine311 (16. September 2009)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du das wirklich glaubst...naja. Die Dinger werden immer wieder in solchen Threads empfohlen und auch noch als historisch akkurat eingestuft.
> Ich habe selber mal eins zu lesen (ging um die Schlacht im Kursker Frontbogen), einfach um da mal mitreden zu können und weil das Thema mir recht interessant erschien.
> Abschließend kann ich zu diesen Dingern sagen, dass sie zur seichten, deutsch-patriotischen Unterhaltung auf der Toilette taugen (interessanter Weise liest auch du sie an belanglosen Orten  ) Jeder, der sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema 2.Wk. beschäftigt hat, wird mir da beipflichten. Bevor man behauptet, dass "Der Landser" Tatsachen wiedergeben würde, sollte man evtl. doch mal ein vernünftiges Buch eines Historikers zur Rate ziehen (Richard Overy sei hier genannt, der hat sich z.B. relativ ausführlich mit dem Krieg an der Ostfront beschäftigt).
> 
> ...



Na ja, jeder so wie er meint! Habe so etwa 70 Stk. von den gelesen und ich finde sie recht  interessant. Wenn du eines gelesen hast und dann gleich sagst, das die alle mist sind, denke ich du lehnst dich weit aus dem Fenster. Beschäftige mich schon über 20J. mit dem 2WW und habe auch div. andere Bücher und Lexika hier zu dem Thema, denke ich kann das ganz gut beurteilen . 
Landser sind nicht immer gut geschrieben und manche sind echt ebährmlich, aber auch recht viele sehr gut und ausführlich geschrieben, daher sollte man schon eine Anzahl gelesen haben um sich ein Urteil drüber zu bilden!

@ Steiner das Eiserne Kreuz 1+2


----------



## mercenary (12. November 2009)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge also Band of Brothers ist echt nicht schlecht.
Hunde wollt ihr ewig leben finde ich auch gut gemacht, auch wenns ein schwarz weiß Film ist


----------



## Kevoor (13. November 2009)

Der Soldat James Ryan - zu epmpfehlen an alle 18+ Mitbürger


----------



## Opheliac (13. November 2009)

Der Soldat James Ryan ist aber ab 16 nix 18+. Und viel zu übertrieben dargestellt absolut nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## .Mac (13. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit der Band of Brothers Serie? Recht reale Darstellung der Ereignisse, mit Story und richtigen Wow Gefühl.
Da kommt übrigens nächstes Jahr die nächste Stafel unter anderen Namen heraus. 
Edit: The Pacific heisst die nächste, hier mal ein Trailer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e99B80crU3E


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

Stalingrad, Die Brücke von Arnheim,Brücke Remagen, Hunde  wollt ihr ewig leben,

Der längtste tag ist auch sehr realistisch und spiegelt die tatsächlichen ereignise wieder
und zeigt beide Seiten, ist nicht übertrieben und unrealistisch im Vergleich zu Soldat James Ryan
wo sich die Amis glorifizieren und als überlegen darstellen.
Das Boot ist auch ein guter Film, selbst der Untergang ist nicht so übel.
Zur OPERATION WALKÜRE  gab es einen besseren deutschenschen Film aus den 60ern,
ich komme aber im moment nicht auf den Namen.
Die alte Verfilmung der Brücke war auch gut. 
Luftschlacht um England ist auch ganz gut gemacht. 
Die Wüstenratten.

Aber wenn du wirklich was lernen willst dann schaue dir entprechende Dokumentationen an
aber nicht die von Knopp und Konsorten, da gibt es wesentlich bessere.


----------



## Radagis (14. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit der Band of Brothers Serie? Recht reale Darstellung der Ereignisse, mit Story und richtigen Wow Gefühl.
Da kommt übrigens nächstes Jahr die nächste Stafel unter anderen Namen heraus. 
Edit: The Pacific heisst die nächste, hier mal ein Trailer.



So realistisch war er nun auch wieder nicht, die einzig guten Szenen
waren wo sie bei der Operratation Marketgarden und in der Ardennenschlacht
richtig in den Arsch getreten wurden. Ansonsten viel Phatos und den Gegner
als schwach und unfähig erscheinen war.  Realistisch war, dass sie gezeigt
haben, dass sie auch Kriegsgefangene kaltblütig ermordet haben.


----------



## undergroundgamer1909 (29. Oktober 2013)

es war das thema "...aus DEUTSCHER sicht" und nicht von der, der amis  

aber der film ist verdammt gut. 
hab ihn uncut^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2013)

Leichenschänder , ich glaube kaum das der TE es noch lesen wird da:
*Letzte Aktivität  04.07.2010 09:02*


----------



## Wiggo (8. November 2013)

Vaterland


----------

